# Converting foreign license/renewing existing license



## bigboss10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All, 

So recently moved to Dubai for work and got my emirates ID today. Now, I am looking to get a driving license. I tried to look for my issue in the car thread but could not find anything similar. 

I used to live in the UAE before and have a driving license from Ajman which expired in 2014. 

I also have a UK license along with a French passport that as per the RTA website, I should be able to exchange. 

So today, I went to the RTA in Al Manara Centre where I showed them both the Ajman license along with my UK license, Emirates ID and the Dubai visa. They said that they cannot convert my UK license as that would then mean that I have 2 licenses - 1 from Dubai and 1 from Ajman so they suggested I go to the RTA in Barsha where they can renew my Ajman license.I called before going the customer service rep told me that they cannot renew Ajman/Abu Dhabi licenses as they do not have access to their files. Barsha then said that I must go to Ajman and renew it there and if I want to transfer it to Dubai, ,I have to get an NOC from Ajman and then come back to Dubai.. 

I heard also that Ajman might not renew my license as it has been expired for over a year and also because my visa is in Dubai. 

The process just sounded long and tedious.

Has anyone had a similar experience or any advice as to the best way to proceed?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bigboss10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So recently moved to Dubai for work and got my emirates ID today. Now, I am looking to get a driving license. I tried to look for my issue in the car thread but could not find anything similar.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It might be worth going to a different RTA centre - but this time keep quiet about the Ajman licence!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bigboss10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It might be worth going to a different RTA centre - but this time keep quiet about the Ajman licence!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

That is what I am thinking to do as well. The lady mentioned though that once they scan in my emirates ID, the previous license details will show up.. Not sure to what extent this is true..


----------

